# My chi's coat is very sparse



## Clintypops (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Guys!

Thanks for reading my post. My little chi Ruby is 5 months old now she is a smooth coat chi and is black and tan and I was wondering about her coat. Since we got her when she was eight weeks old the hair around her neck area and bottom chest area is very sparse (there is some there it's just very fine) and also around the base of her ears, I can actualy see her skin. The rest of her coat is thicker. When she has been to the vets they have never mentioned anything about it so I was wondering is this normal in some chihuahau's? Her diet at the momement is good we have always fed her on Royal Canin Mini Junior and she isn't eating anything she is not supoes to. She isn't scratching and has been treated for fleas. I have also refrained from putting a collar on her as I figured this could aggrivate the hair loss around her neck. Any advise is always appreciated. 

Thanks again

Clinton


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

there are some other on here with chi-s that have similar colouring and thin hair....sometimes if there is the blu gene in the line it carried hair loss/thinning..

I am hoping that the person with lots of knowledge on this subject will post later...

My SC has LC in his line...he has a "double-coat"...he is fairly plush

It could just be his genes....


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

oh..puppies do go through stages with the coat. you see it more in LC as it is more obvious...."puppy uglies" sometimes it is refered to...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It's probably normal. Many black and tans have a pattern baldness where they have a bald neck and chest, little hair on the tummy and groin. But they are fully coated across the back of the body and legs. They may be thin haired in front of the ears as well. 

This occurs in other colors as well. 

Blue chi's have a condition called CDA, color dilution alopecia where they develop thinning hair throughout the body and may even become almost hairless. I doubt that is the case with yours.


----------



## ncrobin (Jan 30, 2012)

My Chi has very fine hair under her neck and belly. She is tan and white....her skin is very pink. Her parents were black and white.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Peanut's coat is very thin under her belly--I was shocked at first, but now I love her thin coat. She is more susceptible to cold, though. She is white with tan spots and areas of her skin are black spotted.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds completely normal. My little SC has a very thick coat around back of neck & body but is thinner on his white chest & very sparse on his belly & front arm pit. As he has matured--he's 1--his coat has gotten thicker too.


----------



## carrithedeku (Jan 15, 2012)

I have never heard this with smooth coats before, Milo is a long coat so he is bald pretty much EVERYWHERE! He is bald around his chest, behind his ears and around his hips.

She had might have some sparse hair near her chest because it starts to thin when getting towards the tummy, but I am not an expert.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi buster has a double coat also but under arms and legs he has almost none


----------



## moodle (Jul 3, 2011)

My Koa is pretty bald on his head and completely bald on his underbelly. I've never thought it was a bad thing except he does love to sunbathe. I just put sunscreen on him every week or so.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Personally I adore the fine/thin coated short hair Chi's much more than those that almost look like they're struggling to be long coats.

I had a very sparse haired long coat, put him on ZiwiPeak and raw and how he's got enough thick glorious coat for 10 dogs!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a sc blk and tan chi, she has everything you described. Sparse hair on neck, belly, and at the base of her ears on the back. When i put her on missing link plus, some of her hair grew back but in about 5 months, her hair began to thin out again, idk y.  but like what others had said i think she does have the blue genes because her brother was blue and tan and 1 of her sister was light black, its funny and weird cuz she wasn't blk like tiny and the other sister, she was like a super dark blue.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel is kind of what Carri described, almost no hair in back of ears, belly is sparse as well as legs. But the back of his neck is very thick! And he has about two layers of longer hair coming from his hindquarters! Almost like he's trying to be an lc. Haha!

He is black and white. Maybe there's something with the black chis!


----------

